# Switch SL mit MZ66 aufrüsten?



## iNSANE! (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein Endurolastiges Switch SL etwas mehr Richtung HC FR trimmen will bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir eine MZ 66 einbaue - denn die Z1 FR SL entäuscht bisher etwas (anderers Thema)
Jedenfalls meine Frage: Soll ich die mit 150 oder mit 170 mm fahren? Was denkt ihr? Ist der (Luftgefederte) Hinterbau dann nicht überfordert? Wie fahren sich Bikes mit hinten "weniger" Hub? Ist das nicht unhomogen? Denn normal hat man doch wenn dann hinten mehr - oder ist das Wurscht? Kann man das SWITCH hinten mit 170mm ausstatten?
Danke für Tipps und Eindrücke! Felix


----------



## blaubaer (25. Mai 2005)

> Wie fahren sich Bikes mit hinten "weniger" Hub?


sehr gut, hab neu auch eins mit hinten 150mm und vorne 170mm ( 66er RC ), bergauf gibts einfach eine grenze, die man schnell selber rausfindet bis wieviel % steigung fahrbar ist, kommt aber auch noch auf die geo und Rahmengrösse an 



> denn die Z1 FR SL entäuscht bisher etwas


kenn ich, fahr diese auch in meinem Slayer, wenn du wechselst sind das Welten, sehr viel steiffer, besser ausgeglichener federweg, besseres ansprechverhalten, usw...



> Soll ich die mit 150 oder mit 170 mm fahren?


ich würd die 150er version besorgen, diese kannst du immer noch mal probeweise auf 170mm umbauen, erfordert zwar eine komplett zerlegung,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2005)

Danke!
Aber Du sagst doch dass sich 150hi / 170vo gut fahren - warum dann der Tipp eher mit 150 zu fahren? Hat das einen Grund?
In der MTB Rider schreiben sie ja auch dass die 66RC voll rockt im Switch, aber der Hinterbau da schon fast am Limit ist...?!
Qual der Wahl...


----------



## blaubaer (26. Mai 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> Aber Du sagst doch dass sich 150hi / 170vo gut fahren - warum dann der Tipp eher mit 150 zu fahren? Hat das einen Grund?



bei mir ist`s vom rahmen her noch gut fahrbar, da ich einen 18" hab, glaub bei einem kleineren würd das nicht mehr so gut dastehen, von der geometrie her 

hatte die 66er am anfang auch mit 150mm und probierte dann mit 170mm und so gefällts mir /fährts sich besser, denn 2cm federweg kann mann immer brauchen


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2005)

okay...ich hab auch nen 18"er - müsste also gehen. Kann man das Switch mit nem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub bei gleicher Einbaulänge oder auch längerer nicht "longtraveln"?

So - hab den DHX 5.0 mit 57mm Hub und 200mm Einbaulänge gefunden - kann mir jemand sagen ob der in das SWITCH reinpasst? Weil dann hätt ich ca.170mm Federweg! Und die 66RC würde toller passen und ich wär fro!


----------



## Köchert-Biker (26. Mai 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> okay...ich hab auch nen 18"er - müsste also gehen. Kann man das Switch mit nem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub bei gleicher Einbaulänge oder auch längerer nicht "longtraveln"?
> 
> So - hab den DHX 5.0 mit 57mm Hub und 200mm Einbaulänge gefunden - kann mir jemand sagen ob der in das SWITCH reinpasst? Weil dann hätt ich ca.170mm Federweg! Und die 66RC würde toller passen und ich wär fro!




Hi Leute,


das würde mich ebenfals brennend interessieren,ich habe eben mal nachgeschaut, RM baut alle Switchs außer dass Sl mit hinten 152mm und vorne 170 mm auf,so wir es mehr auf Harcore getrimmt!

ciao Julian


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Mai 2005)

Wenn man sich die Rahmenseitige Däpferaufnahme anschaut dann sind da doch noch 2 Löcher - etwas weiter "hinten" (also in Richtung Gabel - versteht man das?!) - und unter Nutzung dieser - wenn sie als Aufnahmen gedacht sind könnte man zB dann nen 200mm FOX Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub einabaauen - denke in Verbindung mit ner 66RC wären dann die geometrischen Veränderungen moderat.

Müsste mal einer bei Bike Action nachfragen ob das im sinne des Erfinders ist - bestimmt dann ohne Garantie und bla, aber ob's überhaupt grundsätzlich machbar ist.


----------



## blaubaer (27. Mai 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich die Rahmenseitige Däpferaufnahme anschaut dann sind da doch noch 2 Löcher - etwas weiter "hinten" (also in Richtung Gabel - versteht man das?!) - und unter Nutzung dieser - wenn sie als Aufnahmen gedacht sind könnte man zB dann nen 200mm FOX Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub einabaauen



glaube nicht dass du einen dämpfer soweit nach innen schieben kannst !! irgendwo wird er am rahmen anstehen, entweder am ausgleichsbehälter oder am federteller


----------



## McDaniel (27. Mai 2005)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Finger von der MZ66 lassen!

Habe die bisher in meinem Orange Patriot 66 gehabt (vom Gewicht her ein vergleichbarer Rahmen zum RM Switch SL, nur hat er nen Längeren Dämpfer und 170mm) und bin froh, die Gabel verkauft zu haben!

Klaro, 2cm mehr Federweg vorne hört sich verlockend an, aber wenn du nicht wirklich krass fährst (Drops weit jenseits der 2m) bzw. jedes Wochenende im Bikepark bist, wirst Du weder am Gewicht der 66 Spaß haben (3,3kg) noch an der Sitzposition!!!
Fahr deine Z1 SL erstmal weiter, denn es wird in absehbarer Zeit (laut Gerüchten in den nächsten Monaten bereits) eine überarbeitete 66 geben. Die Gabel wird in ihrer Einbauhöhe um 4cm reduziert (zur Erinnerung: die 66 baut im Moment genau so hoch wie eine 888 mit *200mm!*) und es kommt sowohl eine Luftgefederte Variante, als auch eine leichtere Version mit Stahlfedern!

Fazit: Willst du aus deiner wunderschönen Singletrack-Rakete nen "Easy-Rider" machen, der dir in jeder engen Kurve den Schweiß auf die Stirn treibt? Alternativ könntest du jetzt schon die Z1FR1 nehmen (so mache ich es grad) ... die Gabel wird zwar bald abgelöst, ist aber in ihrer jetzigen Form an der letzten und perfekten Entwicklungsstufe angekommen!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2005)

@Blaubaer - das denke ich ehrlich gesagt auch...

@McDaniel - danke für die umfassende Atwort! Sicher hast du recht und ich lass das alles erstmal wies ist. Was die meine Z150 FR SL anbetrifft bleibt jetzt eh mal abzuwarten wie sie nach dem Service ist - da war das ECC kaputt (zuwenig Öl) und hatte eh den Eindruck dass sie trotzdem was das Ansprechverhalten anbetrifft besser wurde - ist natürlich auch nicht so easy bei der Gabel ein wirklich gutes Setup hinzubekommen.

Gruß, Felix


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> ........nen 200mm FOX Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub .


Hast Du Dich schon danach erkundigt? Also ob man das machen kann.
Würde mich stark interessieren

Übrigens find ich mein Switch mit 66RC immernoch sehr wendig.



Also, falls jemand Infos zum 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub hat, BITTE MELDEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2005)

dann frag mal den Rocky Importeur! Oder ich frag mal meinen recht fähigen Rocky Dealer wenn ich mein bike vom Sörvice hol.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

> dann frag mal den Rocky Importeur


    
Der war mal gut   Hier de Vorraussichtliche Antwort.

"Ein so aufgebautes RAd haben wir nicht, deshalb können wir hierzu keine Stellung nehmen"
Ich glaube technisch ist Hr Liebe nicht gut drauf. Aber ich versuchs mal.
Frag Du mal Deinen Dealer.


----------



## Lasse (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,

bin jetzt das Switch S3 länger probegefahren. 150mm hinten/ 170mm vorne. In 18 Zoll - genial. Hinten war ein DHX 5.0 drin, aber halt mit 50mm Hub. Die Gabel plättet alles und der Hinterbau kommt sehr gut mit! Weiß aber nicht, wie es bei nem Luftdämpfer aussieht. Das Gewicht des S 3 ist allerdings schon heavy, fast 19 Kilo  FR-Touren gehen damit nicht mehr so toll, auf Trails ist das Teil eher Marke Panzer  obwohl die Geo mit Sattel raus noch ganz o.k. ist finde ich. Mit dem leichteren SL Rahmen und vernünftigen Parts kreigst du es vielleicht auf 16 - 17 Kilo. In dem Setup wie ich´s gefahren bin, ein wirklich tolles Rad, leider seeeehr teuer und fast nur noch für Bikepark und DH, es sei denn, man hat richtig Schmackes in den Beinen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juni 2005)

Hab ja schon vor längerer Zeit nachgefragt ob man hinten 170mm haben kann.

Hier die Antwort, welche ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer ausbaue, und die Schwinge hinten runter geht, würde ich sicher einen 1cm längeren Dämpfer reinbekommen. Aber hier wie versprochen die Antwort.



> Man verliert schon durch den Einbau eines 200er Dämpfers in ein 190er Einbaumass 10mm vom Hub.
> Wenn jetzt noch der negative Federweg eingestellt wird, 30% vom Hub. Wieviel Kolbenhub bleibt dann noch ?.Die Feder ist schon über die Hälfte vorgespannt und die Federkennlinie viel zu Progressiv. Aber da wir es nicht machen kann ich nicht wissen ob es trotzdem Fahrbar ist.
> 
> 
> Bike action Tech Support


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Juni 2005)

Danke! an DICH 

und ein kräftiges HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?! an die arroganten W..... von Bike Action. (off topic - nur eine Bemerkung aufgrund der Erfahrungen von Saalbach)

Was meint dieser Text uns sagen zu können? Ist das Maschinen - Übersetzt aus dem FOX Manual?!

Man kläre mich auf!


----------

